
Robophobia Needs to Stop - loayxz
https://youtu.be/LxysgRo3Uiw
======
uberman
This is a white guy using VR to pretend to be an "AI" personified as a white
female who complains to us about the discrimination "she" faces as a "robot",
while simultaneously attempting to lure viewers to "her" 18+ patreon.

Though the tech seems rather decent, the rest seems kind of gross.

